# configuring SoundMAX HD Audio 1[moved from sound cards]



## chermesh (Sep 25, 2003)

My M55e Lenovo desktop includes a SoundMAX HD Audio 1, Version 1.00, Product ID 65535/65535. I've connected the pc to my tv set, and encountered a problem. So long as my soundcard is connected via the pc's back sound connection to the tv, no sound is available from its front connection.
Is there a way to change this default configuration and keep both channels, the front and the back, active simultaneously?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: configuring SoundMAX HD Audio 1*

check the settings in the control panel


----------



## chermesh (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: configuring SoundMAX HD Audio 1*

Hi,
Can you be more specific? Which parameters should be changed?

Ran


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: configuring SoundMAX HD Audio 1*

no i am not familiar with the setup,thats why i suggested you see what is available in the control panel
i will move you to home theatre they will have a beter idea on if it can be setup


----------



## chermesh (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks. Hopefully, the home theatre chaps will suggest a solution


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It'll only output to one source at a time unless you actually modify the circuitry.


----------

